# KC Papers



## Billy&Buster (May 5, 2009)

*How long approximately should it take for you to receive you KC Papers through? *


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I think you are supposed to get them when you pick the puppy up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes most breeders reg the pups before they leave so the owners take the papers with the pup...

Or have you just reg a litter and want to know how long you got to wait for the papers for the whole litter or change of owner ship.?


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

If you mean the nice pretty pedigree? It took around 2 weeks or so for me to get all of Aidyn's stuff through the post from the Kennel Club. His 5 gen pedigree was included in his puppy pack binder maboober though.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

If you've sent them of for change of ownership it should take a couple of weeks but don't forget thee have been postal strikes in some areas. My OH received a parcell yesterday that was posted on 21st august so things are taking longer to get through.


----------



## Billy&Buster (May 5, 2009)

*When i picked Milly up in the middle of June, the breeder told me that the KC Papers take about 4 months to come through. Me not been in the know about these things thought that was the case. But after talking to afew people in the last couple of days am starting to think i have been conned :cursing:

What would you suggest i do?*


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

This isnt right at all sorry i would be worried also that you have been conned 

I woulds suggest that you email the breeder and keep a copy of the mail you send and if she/he replied a copy of that..Asking about the papers.

Also if there was an advert selling the puppies and that said "KC registered" it may be worth finding it and keeping a copy of it also.
Did you have any writen stuff stating about the paper work coming to you in the 4months?


----------



## Billy&Buster (May 5, 2009)

*I have an invoice/receipt which does state KC Registered??

Date of birth of puppy/ price of puppy e.t.c *


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Unless there is a good reason why not the papers should have been ready with the pups. In some breeds were the colour can change dramatically during the first few months breeders will wait until they are sure. Even taking that into consideration 4 months is way to long to wait for the papers.

I would get in touch with her again and make sure you keep a copy of any letters or emails you send and also her replies. Also keep the receipt in a safe place just in case you need to take it further.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok get incontact with the breeder and ask for both the parents KC names and there KC numbers.. Then ring the kennel club and ask if a litter has been reg to them giving the dates of the birth of your pup..see what they say and go from there..

If this was a good breeder they should be more than willing to provide you with the above names to your pups parents..But as you havent got the papers i wouldnt hold your breath ..

Before you do that you could try emailing the breeder and ask about the papers..

But remmeber everything that goes to her/him and everything that is replied to you, you need to keep a copy of


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

With Blu I didn't get the papers the same time I got them. They were due to arrive the day I got him but post man was running late. Just got home and had a text to say they'd arrived and I had them the next day. I know some people wouldn't take a pup without them but I trusted the breeder enough. Took about a week and a half for the tranfer of ownership to come through.


----------



## Billy&Buster (May 5, 2009)

*I emailed the breeder yesterday asking why i haven't received the papers yet, she explained that her dad had just died so she hasn't managed to sort out the paper work, which i can understand. She said she would chase it up on Monday. So i replied with, if you give me the KC names of Millys mum and dad then i will chase it up for you and save you the hassle. I also added that alot of people have informed me that 4 months is way too long to wait for KC papers. She has then replied with this.*

*You are right it usually doesnt take this long , but I have been behind with the paper work cause my dad has had cancer so only been able to do the min, I will have to chase it, I am not sure they will be able to give you the details

The money as not been taken from my bank account yet, so if you want to clarify it with the other breeders it usually takes upto 2 weeks from when the money comes from the bank .

I will sort it out, its just all been too much forgotten about it to be honest, with everything else going on but I will let you know Monday afternoon *


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok save all that and wait till monday afternoon..If the money hasnt gone out hr bank then i guess she hasnt even got the litter registered yet..

If she hasnt got back incontact with you again the end of next week email her again, asking has there been any news with the paper work


Have you got your pups pedigree ?


----------



## Billy&Buster (May 5, 2009)

*Pups Pedigree? I have nothing.

I have had two puppys from her, my male ruby cavalier whos 1 now. He didn't come registered (he had a hernia) Wasn't too bothered about them for him as he is just a family pet. 
But i paid extra for Milly my black and tan cavalier because she came with the kc papers. I have recently found out when she had her injections that she has a grade 1 heart murmour, have to wait till she is six months and see if it is any better. *


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Does the breeder not have a website? If she does it might have the KC names of her dogs. Not sure if that would help in anyway but sometimes when they have litters they put the KC names of the mum and dad on the puppy page.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

some breeders give pedigree's out mostly with the KC papers..But it was just a thought as then we could have found her dam and sires KC names.

Thats a shame about the first pup you have from her and now this one with a heart mumour..Have you told her that the new pups has a mumour ?

I dont think this breeder seems a very trust worthy breeder to be fair.
Lets hope she gets back to you on monday with the news about the papers..She is telling the truth about the papers taking a while to come through the post after the litter has been registered..Im not sure how long though as we live 5mins away from the KC so we just pop in.


----------



## Billy&Buster (May 5, 2009)

*Sorry didn't explain it properly, i knew he had an hernia when i got him. It was fixed when he was neutured. He's a lovely lad, glad he had the hernia actually as the breeder was going to use him as a stud!

She does have a website yes, but there is no mention of kc names 

I also have a feeling she tries to avoid the tax man quite often *:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Can you please pm me the website ? and does she know about the mumour...
One thing i would suggest is dont go to this breeder again..


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Puppies arent taxable - apparently

Your puppies heart murmur could well disappear, I know of loads of peeps who's pups have had them when young and they've vanished by a year old


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Jo P said:


> Puppies arent taxable - apparently


It depends on how many litters and puppys are registered under your name i do belive and weather you have a breeding liecene or not..


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

true DD - but I dont know of anyone that actually pays any - do you???


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Jo P said:


> Puppies arent taxable - apparently


LOL Jo,
Any profit made from breeding IS taxable and should be declared to the Inland Revenue.

To the OP,I am sorry your having trouble with this breeder,DD has given some excellent advice.

When we have previously registered pups and transfer of ownership the documents were with us within two weeks.

The only delay we had was when we sent Meg's off to have her test results added on,they need to check it all on their database and AHT,these were back within a month.
4 Months is taking the biscuit to be honest.
Can someone PM me a link to the breeders website please - Thanks.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

can only add to the feeling that this breeder is not being entirely ethical- I registered my litter on line with the KC - it was very quick - nothing like 4 months !!- and to be honest her remark that she was going to keep your previous puppy to use as a stud would also have rung bells - I'm presuming that he was a young pup when you collected him and therefore she would have had no idea of his quality or eventual health status - not to mention the fact that most good breeders go outside of their own lines when looking for a stud !.

All my pups have their KC registration papers and a 5 generation pedigree as part of their puppy pack when they leave me at 8-9 weeks - the change of ownership takes around 2 weeks after this - you can check that this litter has been registered by asking for the KC reg number of both the dam and sire - ( you can do this on line and also check out the health test results of mum and dad too ! )


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

sallyanne said:


> LOL Jo,
> Any profit made from breeding IS taxable and should be declared to the Inland Revenue.
> 
> .


You know as well as I do that no-one _ever_ makes a profit when they have a litter Sal :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Bijou said:


> can only add to the feeling that this breeder is not being entirely ethical- I registered my litter on line with the KC - it was very quick - nothing like 4 months !!- and to be honest her remark that she was going to keep your previous puppy to use as a stud would also have rung bells - I'm presuming that he was a young pup when you collected him and therefore she would have had no idea of his quality or eventual health status - not to mention the fact that most good breeders go outside of their own lines when looking for a stud !.
> 
> All my pups have their KC registration papers and a 5 generation pedigree as part of their puppy pack when they leave me at 8-9 weeks - the change of ownership takes around 2 weeks after this - you can check that this litter has been registered by asking for the KC reg number of both the dam and sire - ( you can do this on line and also check out the health test results of mum and dad too ! )


Great post...I have already said about finding out about the litter from there KC numbers..But seems the breeder is saying the litter isnt yet registered and wouldnt say there dam and sires KC numbers so know way of checking.



Jo P said:


> You know as well as I do that no-one _ever_ makes a profit when they have a litter Sal :001_tt2:


lmfao...JO is on one today....everyone be warned !!!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Jo P said:


> true DD - but I dont know of anyone that actually pays any - do you???


Yes I know a woman in Yarmouth that breeds whippetsx italian greyhounds and pedigree italians. She is registered as a breeder and is registered with the tax man as a breeder. She's always got pups advertised usually on epupz.


----------



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

If the breeder was intending on using the boy you bought off her as a stud dog then she obviously doesnt know/or doesnt care what she`s doing or what she producing as hernias can be hereditary.
The kc papers should definitely not take that long,If she has an online kc account she can get pups registered within five min then papers should take about two weeks to come back.If she has done it by post then possibly three weeks to come back to her.but defo not 4 months.


----------



## Billy&Buster (May 5, 2009)

Well was promised she would contact me Monday afternoon, i have heard nothing  What a surprise


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

This is all such a shame..I would send her an email and ask again about them tell her you waited on monday to hear from her and heard nothing! or try and get the parents KC numbers and KC names again! This all sounds far to dodgy to me!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

All my pups leave with their papers they can take a few weeks to come im sorry but she is pulling a fast one!


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Well was promised she would contact me Monday afternoon, i have heard nothing What a surprise


Sorry to hear the problems you are having - unfortunately, this scenario is all too common with unscrupulous breeders. They get away with it because people don't know any better, time passes and in the end they give up because they've fallen in love with the pup.

I would contact her, give her a time limit to reply (say 14 days) and say if you haven't received anything by then you will contact Trading Standards. In fact, it may be as well to contact Trading Standards anyway.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Do you Know the kc names?
Ring the kc see if her dogs are registered they always help me when im after info!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Cav this is a cav breeder..The OP sent me the website to the said breeder and it looked like a BYB to me..Has sold another 3 litters since this poster brought there pup!  
Maybe the OP can send you the website i know longer has it..and you can take alook as cav's are your breed 

Been all through that cav the breeder wont give the dam and sire's names..she avoids the question.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Cav this is a cav breeder..The OP sent me the website to the said breeder and it looked like a BYB to me..Has sold another 3 litters since this poster brought there pup!
> Maybe the OP can send you the website i know longer has it..and you can take alook as cav's are you breed


are the kc names on the site also what area is she.
they are so many bad cav breeders about


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

DD - does it say on the website they are kc registered?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

cav said:


> are the kc names on the site also what area is she.
> they are so many bad cav breeders about


Nope i went all through the website! and she/he puts no names up..Nor KC names!
She has one male that she studs out to registered and un-registered bicthes! he has sired all of her litters if i remember rightly and she doesnt ask for health tested bitches! I havent got the website and longer..but i remember what it looks like was tacky lmfao! I will do a quick search!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Dundee said:


> DD - does it say on the website they are kc registered?


She only had one litter on there and they said KC reg! But after speaking to the OP he has some sort of receipt stating the pup he has comes with papers..So i said to email a few times keep all replies ect then get on to trade in standards


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks DD - yes if there is any evidence that they were supposed to be KC registered then Trading Standards is the way to go.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Nope i went all through the website! and she/he puts no names up..Nor KC names!
> She has one male that she studs out to registered and un-registered bicthes! he has sired all of her litters if i remember rightly and she doesnt ask for health tested bitches! I havent got the website and longer..but i remember what it looks like was tacky lmfao! I will do a quick search!


it sounds like a byb to me!
maybe the op can send it to me!
this dont sound good does it


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Nope i went all through the website! and she/he puts no names up..Nor KC names!
> She has one male that she studs out to registered and un-registered bicthes! he has sired all of her litters if i remember rightly and she doesnt ask for health tested bitches! I havent got the website and longer..but i remember what it looks like was tacky lmfao! I will do a quick search!


send me link too please
would not surprize me if litter is not registered
as she studs out to unregistered bitches
not someone i would touch with a bargpole


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Billy&Buster said:


> *How long approximately should it take for you to receive you KC Papers through? *


hi
can you send me the link to the site please


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

I cant find it any where! lmfao !! But i am useless..i will keep looking.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> I cant find it any where! lmfao !! But i am useless..i will keep looking.


Its ok ive sent the op a pm im sure she will send it me over!
Just chill


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> I cant find it any where! lmfao !! But i am useless..i will keep looking.


yes you are 

No i'm teasing you hon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Im chilled  I cant find it though and i think i have seen every Cav breeders website out there! :lol: I even found a male free to stud on a first come first serve basis.. But it was put up in feb..



> yes you are  No i'm teasing you hon.


LOL i should have kept the PM but this is a website that you would never forget  once you seen it once.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Im chilled  I cant find it though and i think i have seen every Cav breeders website out there! :lol: I even found a male free to stud on a first come first serve basis.. But it was put up in feb..


that will be to prove him
have you been drinking vodka with your bug friend


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

cav said:


> that will be to prove him
> have you been drinking vodka with your bug friend


Yes..I didnt think of it like that! Clever!  Or not..

NO i havent..and i thought that bug was intresting..and there great pictures leave him alone!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Yes..I didnt think of it like that! Clever!  Or not..
> 
> NO i havent..and i thought that bug was intresting..and there great pictures leave him alone!


hehe DD i think you are as daft as me today lol
i think you should take a look in the breeding bit...you will defo need a large vodka!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Cav i am reading that thread! But i have choose not to comment on it! Or i could be gone forever!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Cav i am reading that thread! But i have choose not to comment on it! Or i could be gone forever!


okut:
im also trying my best keep my mouth shut


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Im still looking for website!  Im not one to give up i will find it.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Im still looking for website!  Im not one to give up i will find it.


It would be easier if you had the area


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

cav said:


> It would be easier if you had the area


Yes well i forgot it didnt i!  I swear i remember it being yorkshire! But who knows i might have dremt it! lmfao!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Yes well i forgot it didnt i!  I swear i remember it being yorkshire! But who knows i might have dremt it! lmfao!


Ok i do know a few breeders in yorkshire what colour dogs did they have?
Do they only breed cavaliers.
DD this will keep you out of trouble trying find this site pmsl


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

They had many cav's all different colours..they rehomed older dogs also..They had a page on puppy farming!
It was green and blue a right tacky website..I only saw cav's


----------



## Billy&Buster (May 5, 2009)

Its bradford west yorkshire


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

I'VE GOT IT!!!! i will send it to you now cav..cant put it on here! can i!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Billy&Buster said:


> Its bradford west yorkshire


I knew it was yorkshire something lmfao!


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> cant put it on here! can i!


can't you???? 

Can you pm me too.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> They had many cav's all different colours..they rehomed older dogs also..They had a page on puppy farming!
> It was green and blue a right tacky website..I only saw cav's


eeerm ok i there is a few big breeders in yorkshire 
the one i was thinkin of breeds not just cavs
ok im going have go my friend going do that call for me ....so wish me luck


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Okies dundee will do right now 

Good luck Cav


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> I'VE GOT IT!!!! i will send it to you now cav..cant put it on here! can i!


send it to me too


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Sent carole


----------



## Billy&Buster (May 5, 2009)

Right little update, she apparently sent registration papers to kc afew weeks ago but they have lost them. She has sent them again. 

She is telling me that the breeder has 9 months to sort the kc papers out before any legal action can be taken, is this true??


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Billy&Buster said:


> Right little update, she apparently sent registration papers to kc afew weeks ago but they have lost them. She has sent them again.
> 
> She is telling me that the breeder has 9 months to sort the kc papers out before any legal action can be taken, is this true??


I wouldn't have thought so,
Ask for the bitches KC name then ring the KC.

I reckon she is playing for time and is just trying to fob you off with excuse after excuse to be honest.

I think you have been fair and I think you need to contact trading standards now.


----------



## Billy&Buster (May 5, 2009)

Right i have contacted trading standards, and the kennel club. But i need the bitchs kc name. So i have ever so nicely asked the breeder again :cursing:

Thanks for everyones help so far


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Billy&Buster said:


> Right i have contacted trading standards, and the kennel club. But i need the bitchs kc name. So i have ever so nicely asked the breeder again :cursing:
> 
> Thanks for everyones help so far


Just a thought,it may help to give trading standards her website address too.

Good luck,keep us updated.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Billy&Buster said:


> Right i have contacted trading standards, and the kennel club. But i need the bitchs kc name. So i have ever so nicely asked the breeder again :cursing:
> 
> Thanks for everyones help so far


Im not having a go but why did you buy a puppy from here ?
When i saw the site Alarm bells started ringing.
I hope you get it but i have a feeling these dogs are not kc reg and im going see what i can find out for you


----------



## Billy&Buster (May 5, 2009)

I know stupid me ut: 
Sorry for sounding dumb but what is it about the site that makes you think she is dodgy?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Billy&Buster said:


> I know stupid me ut:
> Sorry for sounding dumb but what is it about the site that makes you think she is dodgy?


It's tacky,
Take a look at mine and compare the difference,
Ruardean Staffordshire Bull Terrier's |


----------



## Billy&Buster (May 5, 2009)

Very nice website 

Just looked at hers again, got 3 dogs available now one is 18 month old and has sired many litters.

Mind you i wouldn't be without my Buster and Milly i love them to bits  so thats one positive thing.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Billy&Buster said:


> I know stupid me ut:
> Sorry for sounding dumb but what is it about the site that makes you think she is dodgy?


Ive not got a site because im not a big breeder and all mine are pets

As soon as i saw ADULTS Available i thought here we go im sorry but the site would have put me of.

Stud dog available to none kc bitches ect i could make a list about the things wrong with the site!

Im not having a pop at you but you should have investigated them a little more.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Billy&Buster said:


> Very nice website
> 
> Just looked at hers again, got 3 dogs available now one is 18 month old and has sired many litters.
> 
> Mind you i wouldn't be without my Buster and Milly i love them to bits  so thats one positive thing.


Thanks 
That's good that you love and care for your dogs,but I hate seeing breeders like yours that knowingly rip people off!

They have sold under false pretencies or at least that seems to be the case,they hardly seem responsible people/breeder's in the amount of puppies they are breeding and selling a stud dog at 18 months whose sired lots of litters isn't great.
Sounds like a glorified puppy farmer to me to be honest.

I really hope you can sort this out,people like them make me really angry.


----------



## Billy&Buster (May 5, 2009)

*This is the answer i get for asking what millys mums kc name is???*

No not always if you speak to your friends who breed they will tell you that often bitches are shared etc ask them they will tell you.

Also confirm with them that until the litter is registered which is a few days after the money has been taken from my bank I cannot confirm millies kc name because the name I applied for may not be the name that they given her. And also there were two black and tan bitches in the litter.

I think it would be simpler if you just returned her and I will give you a full refund as obviously you are not happy with me or her. I cannot believe the way and the tone of your contact. I am not some back street puppy farm and you should know that having bought on before from me.

But in the end want ever I tell you, you obviously dont believe me. When I have sorted stuff out here I will give you the mums kc number and you ring them please do and ask them the questions that you are asking me and then you will know that I am telling you the truth

*Just give me the name!!! ut::cursing:*


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Billy&Buster said:


> *This is the answer i get for asking what millys mums kc name is???*
> 
> No not always if you speak to your friends who breed they will tell you that often bitches are shared etc ask them they will tell you.
> 
> ...


eeerm they want you return her so they do not have to deal with you
try get mum & dad kc number
also report them to the kc and say how you have been treated.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

they are trying it on with you making out your after your dogs new name and not mums!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Billy&Buster said:


> *This is the answer i get for asking what millys mums kc name is???*
> 
> No not always if you speak to your friends who breed they will tell you that often bitches are shared etc ask them they will tell you.
> 
> ...


Oh Dear,
That's not good,
Ok,Say all you want is Millie's Mum's KC registered name so you can check with the KC.
What is the Breeder's name ?

What's your puppies Date of birth ?
Someone PM me a link to the webby again please.


----------



## Billy&Buster (May 5, 2009)

cav said:


> they are trying it on with you making out your after your dogs new name and not mums!


What so confusing about an email that says...

All i need is millys mum kc name ut:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Billy&Buster said:


> What so confusing about an email that says...
> 
> All i need is millys mum kc name ut:


PM me a link to the website Please.


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

sorry to intrude ...but hasn't the contact said that she recently had a bereavement ...i.e. the father, who was in charge of the breeding programme, died of cancer... and she was trying to sort out his paperworks?

it actually might be true! and harassing people in such times i think is rather insensitive. instead of sending a "sympathy card" you all are accusing them of conning?
how is this gonna rub on her?

she seemed sensible enough to ask to return the puppy to her and refund the monies... so that all this grief you are giving her will go away and she can sort things at her own pace...
but maybe i am naive to think that actually people tell the truth most of the time...
best and good luck!


----------



## Billy&Buster (May 5, 2009)

dimkaz said:


> sorry to intrude ...but hasn't the contact said that she recently had a bereavement ...i.e. the father, who was in charge of the breeding programme, died of cancer... and she was trying to sort out his paperworks?
> 
> it actually might be true! and harassing people in such times i think is rather insensitive. instead of sending a "sympathy card" you all are accusing them of conning?
> how is this gonna rub on her?
> ...


No it is her that is in charge of the paperwork, and all i wanted was the mothers kc name and i would chase it up to save her the hassle e.t.c But she doesn't seem willing to supply this to me. I am certainley not harrasing her just asking her a question.
I certainley couldn't return Milly who i have grown to love in the last three months


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Billy&Buster said:


> No it is her that is in charge of the paperwork, and all i wanted was the mothers kc name and i would chase it up to save her the hassle e.t.c But she doesn't seem willing to supply this to me. I am certainley not harrasing her just asking her a question.
> I certainley couldn't return Milly who i have grown to love in the last three months


It's not your responsilbilty anyway,
She has knowingly sold a puppy without the relavent paperwork and in my opinion is making every excuse under the sun to wriggle out of it.

I mean come on,what's so difficult about giving a bitches KC Registered name out ?


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

Billy&Buster said:


> No it is her that is in charge of the paperwork, and all i wanted was the mothers kc name and i would chase it up to save her the hassle e.t.c But she doesn't seem willing to supply this to me. I am certainley not harrasing her just asking her a question.
> I certainley couldn't return Milly who i have grown to love in the last three months


she is pulling a fast one
don,t be surprised if you puppy is not registered 
it only takes couple of days if you register on line for paperwork to come
and not alot longer if you post it


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Well she has avoided the direct question of Millies Dam's Name & Number,instead threatening to take the email to her solicitor's,what for I have no idea.
Then she went on to ask me if I'm licensed with our council 
Why would I be ?

She has also given me her number to call her,why would I ?
It's not about me but about her selling a puppy under false pretencies.


----------



## Billy&Buster (May 5, 2009)

I have the name and number.. Yipee 

Thank you for your help Sallyanne


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Billy&Buster said:


> I have the name and number.. Yipee
> 
> Thank you for your help Sallyanne


Only too happy to be able to help you! 

Fingers crossed you get Millies KC Registration soon.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I registered my litter online last friday and had all the registration certs back today


----------



## loui (Sep 18, 2009)

hi guys, the person you all are talking about is me. now as you all have been discussing how i have pulled a fast one and i must be conning people. But again people would rather put their energies into bad mouthing other people , rather than taking the time to find out the full tale. well here is the full tale make of it what you will. I give each person the option when they collect their new puppy if they wish for it to be KC registered or not. i then have to wait for all the puppies to be rehomed and the paper work is sent off i guive each person a reciept stating twether the puppy is kc registered. As stated in my emails to millys owner, my personal circumstance have been some what distraught my daughter was pregnant and gave birth 8 weeks early shortly after milly was collected the baby had its bowel etc on the outside of its body and for 4 weeks was touch and go he spent 2 moths in intensive care at the leed general hospital i spent 24/7 with my daughter (being a single mum)because they feared for his life. More or less at the same time my father was then diagnosed with cancer they intially were able to operate to remove his stomach and he went in for his pre operation health check and scans, they then told him that the cancer had spread and they could do nothing more, so then my time was spent with my father caring for him as his wishes were not to go into a hospice. Unfortunatley the kc papers were the last thing on my mind as i wanted to care for my father who passed away and was buried last week. when i recieved the email from millies owner i said that i had forgotten about the papers and would ring KC which i did and they said they had not recieved the papers, i then completed a new registration and posted it back to the kennel club, i have rang the kennel club again and they advised me to watch my bank account because when new papers go into the building they go to payment processing first and reminded me that they have had a postal strike and this could delay my papers but to keep checking my bank because the papers will arrive within 14 days of the money being taken i am checking my bank daily. 
I just feel sad that all this as come from people almost chinese whispers even now to a friend someone i presume is from here even emailling my directly threating me with legal action and say that i am conning people.
Also people who breed small breed puppies will understand what heart mumours are in small pups it is not the mitral valve disorder if milly was to go and have another heart check it will be clear as small pups have imature hearts, i have also kept millies sister here whos heart is clear.

so all i am asking is to give people the benefit of the doubt before accusing people of things that are not true, i wonder why i am even justifying myself to you all but i feel so upset and distressed that all this as come from delayed papers, and why after the good relationship i have had with millies owner during the time that she as had her other dog and also millys development while in my care, you would think that a certain amount of trust would be built up - why purchase another puppy from me if i was thought of in the way.

many thanks


----------



## loui (Sep 18, 2009)

so quick to judge - tell me how i am ripping millies owner off 
and i do rehome cavaliers i search out cav from the large puppy farm and get them health checked sort them oput and rehome them - whats wrong with that !


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

loui said:


> so quick to judge - tell me how i am ripping millies owner off
> and i do rehome cavaliers i search out cav from the large puppy farm and get them health checked sort them oput and rehome them - whats wrong with that !


ok
what tests do you have done???
i thought i saw one of your older dogs for sale for £600


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

I did miss a lot!!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> I did miss a lot!!


year where you been?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

loui said:


> so quick to judge - tell me how i am ripping millies owner off
> and i do rehome cavaliers i search out cav from the large puppy farm and get them health checked sort them oput and rehome them - whats wrong with that !


if you rescue from PF why sell them for £600


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

cav said:


> year where you been?


hehe i been at college! then went into town! haha! 
....Also Loui please tell us about these puppy farms you rescue from! we maybe able to help futher dogs and the closing of it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Ok for the record it was me that sent the email,
It wasn't threatening,
As it was one I sent, I will post it here,
Dear Sharon,
I believe you sold a puppy a few months back,the name of the pup is Millie and I believe the owners have been in touch with you regarding the KC Registration documentation which they have yet to recieve. Date of Birth of Mille is xx/xx/xx
As a Breeder myself I can confirm it does not take months and months for the KC to register a litter,around 28 days is the longest time I have had to wait for them to be returned,it is usually two weeks.
I believe you have also told Millie's owner it is common to share breed bitches,actually it is not common.
I believe it was you who sold the puppy and I believe under false pretencies,as she was advertised and sold as KC registered,obviously this is not true.
Could you please provide myself or Millies owner with the KC Registered Name or Number of Millies Dam so this can then be verified with the KC.
Other Breeders including myself are advising Millies owners of what action and how they should proceed should they not recieve any documentation,this may involve taking legal action against you the breeder,under the trade descriptions act.
I look forward to hearing from you shortly,
Sally.

To the best of my knowledge this is truthful and to the point,it is not threatening in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> Ok for the record it was me that sent the email,
> It wasn't threatening,
> As it was one I sent, I will post it here,
> Dear Sharon,
> ...


well fair play to you sallyanne! if there was more breeders around that followed your breeding ethics then problems like this wouldnt occur in the first place! everything that you have said it true and straight to the point!

I would still like to hear of these puppy farms that the breeder takes dogs from! after all as a forum we could help take out more dogs and get something in place to exspose them for what they are!? (if there is a puppy farm)


----------



## loui (Sep 18, 2009)

its funny now that i have actually told you all the reason why - you all have searched out other things to have a go at me about ! - nobody as actually said ok well we understand now why - but hurry up with the papers! 
fine if my website is tacky thats your opinion but all these comments are well below the belt and so personal - why 
no matter what i say or do you all have already assumed the worst of me - why 
but anyway if you were out to offend me, attack me and make fun of me - well congratulations you all have achieved your goal 
all this and none of you actually know me.
what is it when you log on here do you all just attack each other - or group together and do it as a pack 
i am quite sure that this not the purpose of this forum. a community forum


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

loui said:


> its funny now that i have actually told you all the reason why - you all have searched out other things to have a go at me about ! - nobody as actually said ok well we understand now why - but hurry up with the papers!
> fine if my website is tacky thats your opinion but all these comments are well below the belt and so personal - why
> no matter what i say or do you all have already assumed the worst of me - why
> but anyway if you were out to offend me, attack me and make fun of me - well congratulations you all have achieved your goal
> ...


i would avoid generalisations.
tha!


----------



## Billy&Buster (May 5, 2009)

*Funny how you are still avoiding the questions you do not wish to answer?

Plus if you had not lied to me about the lengh of time the kc papers took to arrive i would not have become suspicous of you, if it wasn't for this forum i would have just took your word for it and who knows how long i would have been waiting for?*


----------



## Taome (Apr 17, 2009)

just to offer a comment , breeders can register a litter of puppies up to a year of age ,


----------



## Taome (Apr 17, 2009)

billy & buster did you get a pedigree cert and a pet plan cert with your puppy?


----------



## Taome (Apr 17, 2009)

Billy&Buster said:


> I have the name and number.. Yipee
> 
> Thank you for your help Sallyanne


after reading this thread bullying comes to mind , i feel quite sorry for loui, she gave her reasons , was no need to slag off ones website (which i feel is as good as each others) and if homework was done , why would the breeder have her name and address, number all over net for all to see if she was going to con anyone


----------



## Billy&Buster (May 5, 2009)

*No bullying, just don't like been lied to *


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

As far as I'm aware the OP paid a lot of money for there puppy.
The puppy came with out a pedigree and without the relavent documentation from the KC.
I am only too happy to help and advise as this puppy had obviously been sold under false pretencies, the OP could if they so wished take action against the Breeder,under the trade descriptions act - FACT!

Not bullying,just going on the facts from the OP and advising the OP what can be done in cases such as these.

A breeder not supplying the relavent paperwork is at fault,not the OP.Too many Breeders get away with doing this,not saying this is the case here,however it does happen and all too frequently.

Apparently in one return email from the breeder of this puppy,If you have more than two breed bitches you need to be licensed,I don't have two breed bitches,I don't even have one at the moment, therefore I don't have much experience with breeding.
So in summary going on what the Breeder states to have experience of breeding you need to be registered with the L/A and just churn out litter after litter without any good genuine reason for doing sf course it is entirely a breeders own choice as to how many bitches they own etc,however having multiple breed bitches,needing to be registered with the L/A is something I personally don't feel comfortable with.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Taome said:


> just to offer a comment , breeders can register a litter of puppies up to a year of age ,


Actually, you can register a pup or litter at any age, but it costs a lot more after 12 months of age... £60 instead of the normal £12 per pup

We went through a similar thing when we bought one of mine, we were fed all kinds of stories... funnily enough one of them was also about someone in the family being ill or dying and another was that the paperwork had gotten lost. Our pup was 7 months old before we actually got the registration papers.
The KC were really helpful and had told us that this breeder had a habit of bulk registering her litters sometimes 3-4 litters at a time hmy: We bought our pup in May and it was October before we had the certificate and even though we were promised a printed pedigree, we still never had one, we had to buy one from the KC. As it was our first KC pup we knew no different either and it was only from joining a forum that I became aware there was a problem. Thankfully all sorted out now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

yes we know that you can reg a litter that late..but the breeder said that the papers would be there within a few weeks!


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> yes we know that you can reg a litter that late..but the breeder said that the papers would be there within a few weeks!


yes I know this but I was correcting the message posted by Taome as shown below 



Taome said:


> Originally Posted by Taome
> just to offer a comment , breeders can register a litter of puppies up to a year of age ,


When I rang the KC to find out about my own dogs paperwork, I was told that the breeder usually does her registrations in bulk and that was probably why she was always late doing them... waiting for them all to go to new homes. Maybe the OP should ask the KC if this particular breeder does the same thing or if they're usually late with doing the paperwork, at least then he/she will know if they have been fed a load of bull... which is probably the case


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

loui said:


> its funny now that i have actually told you all the reason why - you all have searched out other things to have a go at me about ! - nobody as actually said ok well we understand now why - but hurry up with the papers!
> fine if my website is tacky thats your opinion but all these comments are well below the belt and so personal - why
> no matter what i say or do you all have already assumed the worst of me - why
> but anyway if you were out to offend me, attack me and make fun of me - well congratulations you all have achieved your goal
> ...


ive just recieved your pm and im not sure why you sent it me

I am still waiting for my answers about what health tests you do and why do you rescue cavaliers from PFs and then sell them on as studs ect at £600
sorry but this does not sound good


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> Apparently in one return email from the breeder of this puppy,If you have more than two breed bitches you need to be licensed...


That was how it used to be.

Now licensing is dependent on breeding as a business (although most LAs choose to interpret the law as being a function of numbers of litters per year).


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

cav said:


> ive just recieved your pm and im not sure why you sent it me
> 
> I am still waiting for my answers about what health tests you do and why do you rescue cavaliers from PFs and then sell them on as studs ect at £600
> sorry but this does not sound good


she sent you a messgae! i hope it wasnt nasty!  i want to know the puppy farms she rescues from so that we can all help take on more dogs and even look into getting it shut down!


----------

